
Twitter CEO Says 140 Characters Are Staying, Doesn’t Rule Out Longer Tweets - danieltpy
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/twitter-140-limit/160017/
======
shepardrtc
Why not charge people to have a premium account that can tweet longer stuff?

